# Hocking River 8/5



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Hit the Hocking tonight to do some more wading, Ended up being a good nite.
Caught 17 Fish. 10 Smallies, 5 Eyes, a Drum and a Crappie. Water was pretty warm and clear . Most of the fish are coming from the faster moving water and at the edges of the deep holes. I will be back at it Sunda Eve.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Nice job man you been crushing them. What was your biggest fish?

From my Evo


----------



## Drahthaar_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

So you must be the one in the red truck. I saw a red truck with a OGF sticker on it. I live about 1/2 mile from the Mill. We'll have to get together and fish it some time.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes, That My Ranger. And My Biggest Fish Ive caught wading this year is a 17 lb Flat Head, My biggest Bass is a 4lb Smallie.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

My girlfriend and I waded down there last night from the Stimson bridge down to Walmart. Fishing was decent. We managed 1 skipjack, 2 drum, 2 channel cats, 1 white bass, and 1 smallie. An interesting mixed bag especially with the skippie thrown in there! No eyes though. I did lose several fish and a couple of the lost fish were larger fish. Definitely fun though!


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

U catch that flatthead on a crankbait as well?

From my Evo


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Have u guys seen the river today. Was wondering if the rain has effected the water over the night

From my Evo


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

MasterCat, Did You guys have a white Bucket or Something? I think I saw You. And Justin Yes I catch Cats on that Crank bait all the time, And havenmt seen the river today, When did it Rain??


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Rained pretty good last night/early morning in Logan wasn't sure if it did down that way. 

From my Evo


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah Riverwader, that was us. I caught minnows for the girlfriend to catch some fish without losing my lures! I actually ended up using minnows toward the end myself. We went out again yesterday afternoon 8/6. I managed 2 drum and a smallie and my girlfriend managed a drum and a channel cat. Tough bite in the middle of the day! Saw 6 guys all together up by the mill wading. BTW, river conditions are fine as of this posting: Low slow and clear, lowest the river has been in 4 months!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I fished the mill last nite for flatties and never got a hit fished from about 7 to 1 am not a good nite but last sunday night I hooked a good one and lost it and hooked another big one and it broke my line 30# test but I couldve had a nick or something in it but it was a good fish fishing with bluegills


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I'll be headed down about 3, Ive gotta greasew up my reel , its starting to get a lil rough to reel


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Did those storms do any damage on the river condition last night

From my Evo


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

No the Rivers good, Headed out at 3 to do some wading


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Sweet good luck I'm trying

From my Evo


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

It around 5 

From my Evo


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, I am planning on heading out too! This is good, we can all compare how we did today. I am taking the neighbor boy down with me this afternoon. We're gonna seine some minnows and start wading from Stimson on down. Maybe, we'll have bumped into each other by the time we all get home. Good luck guys!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Well I just got home managed to land on 9. 7 Smallies and 2 Eyes. Water was a lil more Muky than it has been. Losy a few fish and seen a Bunch of Fish busting minnows, So hopefully the minnows worked for You


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Nice job man. U must of caught em all before me and my cousin got in there. We got there and started at 6 we parked and started at the end of the access road u parked on, I got skunked with a couple missed opportunitys my cousin caught a drum right in front of where u were parked on the ssr5 which gave os high hopes getn one right from the beginning of the trip. Haha but that's how yesterday afternoon went with the 2 smallies I caught then was skunked the rest of the trip yesterday lol similar to this evening for us again. we hoped out inbetween stimson and the bridge for the golfcourse then had to walk back to the truck . U catch them all on your ssr5? And any size to any of yours?

From my Evo  

From my Evo


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes caught them all on the SSR5, Biggest was about 17 inches, which was caught in the pool before the golf course bridge


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

RiverWader said:


> Well I just got home managed to land on 9. 7 Smallies and 2 Eyes. Water was a lil more Muky than it has been. Losy a few fish and seen a Bunch of Fish busting minnows, So hopefully the minnows worked for You


I had an eye doc appointment on Union last night after work, I was driving down along the river by campus towards Richland and saw your truck across the river. I didn't fish last night but biked a little over 19 miles, almost all by the river, and noticed the same semi-murky coloration. The level looked awesome but it was a little dirtier than it was the day or two before.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, I meant to post last night but, had a splitting headache when I got back! We did okay. I managed 2 channel cats, 2 drum, 1 spotted bass, and 1 smallie. The neighbor boy ended up with 3 channel cats, 1 mooneye, and 1 spotted bass. We missed many more fish and were having trouble keeping them hooked last night towards the beginning. It was a fun trip yet again. The river is solidly on it's way back up right now but, may not get too high...we'll see! The river was a little dirtier than it had been, I agree.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Never heard of a moon eye. 

From my Evo


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

justin3687 said:


> Never heard of a moon eye.
> 
> From my Evo


Yeah, I catch them in the Ohio River once in a while but, have never seen them in the Hocking before yesterday. Here is a link so you you know what they are.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=22736


----------



## javacoder (Jul 13, 2011)

Does anyone know how easy it is to access the Hocking from the bike path below Nelsonville? I have a friend who is slightly disabled who would like to fish the river and I was thinking that it might be more accessible to him from the bikeway. Thanks much!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

javacoder said:


> Does anyone know how easy it is to access the Hocking from the bike path below Nelsonville? I have a friend who is slightly disabled who would like to fish the river and I was thinking that it might be more accessible to him from the bikeway. Thanks much!


I have biked the whole thing, there are a few places you could get on the river but I have a feeling the land is private. I'm not sure if access is public. Towards the Nelsonville end there are a few places where the river is right by the bike trail, but the easiest access from the bike trail is along campus in Athens. There are plenty of easy access spots along OU. Hope this helps.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Pretty cool looking mooneye u catch it on a minnow?

From my Evo


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Ive caught 2 of the Mooneyes the last 2 years, Never knew what they were though.Last Year was the first year Ive caught 1. Another thing Ive noticed the last few trips is the Gar are Every where! They are stasrting to show back up in big numbers!! Someone needs to get their Fly Rod out and thin out the herd.. LOL


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

RiverWader said:


> Ive caught 2 of the Mooneyes the last 2 years, Never knew what they were though.Last Year was the first year Ive caught 1. Another thing Ive noticed the last few trips is the Gar are Every where! They are stasrting to show back up in big numbers!! *Someone needs to get their Fly Rod out and thin out the herd*.. LOL


That can be arranged.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah, actually all of the fish I have reported from the Athens stretch were on minnows. Many times I like to drift minnows on just a hook and a split shot. That section of the river is PERFECT for it. Plenty of deep grass to roll the minnows along in front of and few snags. You never know what you'll catch. I do believe I have had several gar hooked recently and couldn't keep the hook in em'! I catch sand shiners, bluntnose, stonerollers, and spotfin shiners with the seine along any of the sandbars...PLENTY of them! Good times!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Once the weather Cools off and the temp drops, The Crappie an White Bass will start killing the minnows


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

RiverWader said:


> *Once the weather Cools off *and the temp drops, The Crappie an White Bass will start killing the minnows


So...around October?


----------

